# Looking for a Lizard...



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Don't know much about lizards, but I have a 29g that I am freeing up soon. I need some help deciding which type of reptile to get. I want something that I will be able to take out and play with, so nothing too tempermental. It would also have to live in the 29g for at least a couple years but preferably for life. I would prefer a solitary specimen. I saw a cool looking gecko that was a Asaccus gallagheri, but am unsure if that is even plausible (availability & price). I'd like to keep the price under $100. Any info or sites you could steer me to would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What are the exact dimentions of the tank?

The only gecko that you will be able to handle properly it the leopard gecko, I definately reccomend this species, but if you dont mind not being able to handle them, there are lots of species to choose from. knowing the size of the tank will be useful so i know wether to recomend a terrestrial of arborial species


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Here are some pics of gecko's, just give you a few ideas:

link


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

size of tank is 29g, I believe the footprint is 30x12x18 (width X depth X Height).

I definately want to be able to handle the lizard, and it does not have to be a gecko.

One more thing, (I know I'm starting to get picky) Do all leopard geckos have fat tails? Cuz I think thats kind of ugly & would prefer a lizard with a more slender, normal looking tail.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

yup, all leos have fat tails, its where thay store their fat. kinda like the gecko equivelient of a camels hump. I personally like the fat tails :rasp:

None of the other geckos are really handleable so its probs a completely different type of lizard you are looking for. i'll let someone else answer the question for you then because i dont know much about other lizards apart from geckos.

Have you looked at cornsnakes? or are snakes a no-no?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i've had garter snakes before, but I didn't find them very interesting. I'd think I'd like to try a lizard. Maybe I can learn to like the fat tails of geckos


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

At first I wasn't to crazy about fat tails cause they looked deformed but I think they are cool as hell now. I really like these-> *Uromastyx* (there are diffrent species) If you get one as a juvenile later on buy or make a bigger terarium. I like these cause they kinda look ancient like a dinasaur or something. Check out the pictures in this link-> http://www.kingsnake.com/uromastyx/


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

"yup, all leos have fat tails, its where thay store their fat. kinda like the gecko equivelient of a camels hump. I personally like the fat tails :rasp:"

wrong







, only females have really fat tails my male has a slender tail and is fed 6 calcium powdered crickets every other day and is VERY active. I also handle it almost everyday and is a great lizard.

also i would get a baby beardie and have it in ur 29 gal for like a year and then get it a 50-60 gal.

In my opinion i would either get a Leopard Gecko or a Bearded Dragon scince u are a beginer to lizards.both are really cool


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

bearded dragon or laopard gecko for begginers or i like the crested gecko really cool and fun to play with. they fell real cool too


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> "yup, all leos have fat tails, its where thay store their fat. kinda like the gecko equivelient of a camels hump. I personally like the fat tails :rasp:"
> 
> wrong
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but i have seen some males with HUGE tales. I would even say that from what ive seen in the past, males have bigger tales than the females


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

j_burf said:


> PunkRockSkater39 said:
> 
> 
> > "yup, all leos have fat tails, its where thay store their fat. kinda like the gecko equivelient of a camels hump. I personally like the fat tails :rasp:"
> ...


 Wow thats amazing scince a way to sex LG is by how long and fat the tail is.

Male=Slender,long

Female=fat,short

Im not saying this is a sure way to sex but is a trait in which each Gender has


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

hmmm, i think someone has been pulling your leg, or you've got confused with somthing else

The way of sexing leopard geckos that relates to tails is that the base of the males tail is often swollen. nothing to do with length or overall thickness.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

defnitly get a crested gecko...they come in so many morphs and colors. you could fit a pair in a 29, but tehyre kinda expensive...your usually gonna pay like 60 bucks for an adult male and usually doulbe for adult female... but if you buy em young you can get some sweet ones for around 40 bucks. the only draw back from taht is you cant tell the sex of em.. and you cant have 2 males together


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

corn or milk snakeeee.... ball python?


----------

